# Profibus Repeater



## Guste (10 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen Profibus Repeater. Bei einer Bestandsanlage muß ich PB-DP erweitern. Bisher hatte ich dazu von Indu-Sol das MULTIrep X5 110030009 PROFIBUS DP-Repeater. Die Fa. gibt es offenlichtlich nicht mehr. Was könnt Ihr als Ersatz empfehlen. Ein Eingang von der CPU und dann 3 oder 4 Stränge weiter.​Gruß Guste


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Guste schrieb:


> Die Fa. gibt es offenlichtlich nicht mehr.


??
https://www.indu-sol.com/produkte/profibus/infrastrukturkomponenten/repeater/multirep/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Wie oben bereits geschrieben die Firma und das Produkt gibt es noch. Nichtsdestotrotz, eine Alternative wäre z.b. Helmholz.
https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte/feldbus-anwendungen/profibus/repeater


----------



## Guste (10 November 2022)

Danke DeltaMikeAir. Genau das passt. Danke
Gruß Guste


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

Bei Helmholz bist du gut aufgehoben. Wir setzen außerdem Repeater von Procentec ein.
Diese Repeater machen ein refreshing der Signale, was der olle Siemens-Repeater nicht macht.

Procentec repeater


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Ich habe ja immer so das Gefühl, dass dies immer die gleichen Geräte sind, nur verschiedene Vertriebskanäle. Also die von Indusol, Helmholz, Procentec usw...


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

Ja, ich glaub Indusol+Helmholz sind eng beieinander. Procentec war der Vorreiter beim Refreshing und mehrfach HUB und
unterschiedlichen Baudraten.

Aber ich bin da vorbelastet, weil ich bei Procentec vor 12 Jahren den Certified Profibus- Engineer gemacht habe.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Diese Repeater machen ein refreshing der Signale, was der olle Siemens-Repeater nicht macht.


??? 
Was meinst Du mit "_refreshing der Signale_"? Und der Siemens Repeater macht das wirklich nicht auch? Das klingt mir eher nach Marketing ...

Harald


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

Die Signale werden neu aufbereitet. Siemens verstärkt und gibt weiter, also auch die Störungen.

Diese Erkenntnis haben ich vor 12 Jahren aus Karlsruhe mitgenommen.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Siemens verstärkt und gibt weiter, also auch die Störungen.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Oder Technik nicht verstanden.

Harald


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Oder Technik *nicht verstanden*.
> 
> Harald


wer ich ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Ich muss dazusagen, von den Repeatern darf man auch keine Wunder erwarten. Wir hatten vor ca. 6 Jahren mal Versuche gemacht mit einem Helmholz 5-fach Repeater, Port 1 hing eine 300ér CPU, Port 2 ein MP377 und an Port 3 auch ein MP377. Das MP377 auf Port 2 war per GSD Datei in der HW-Konfig eingebungen, auf der CPU nur ein OB1 und keine Fehler OB´s. Hat man nun den Stecker von Port 3 ein- und ausgesteckt ( also an dem Panel, welches nicht in der HW-Konfig parametriert war, so ist ca. bei jedem zehnten Mal die SPS auf Stop gegangen. Und zwar immer beim ausstecken. => Busfehler, MP377 am Port 2 gestört.

Das gleiche Spiel beim Procentec. Damals stand ich mit Procentec im Kontakt. Die haben zuerst gesagt, kann nicht sein, dann später "ja, ist so, wir geben es an die Entwicklung weiter" und danach nie mehr was gehört.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> wer ich ?


Derjenige, der eine ungesicherte Erkenntnis als Fakt in die Welt setzt. Wer war das? Du?
Vielleicht kann man es auch auf unterschiedliche Interpretation/Definition des Begriffs "neu aufbereitet" herunterbrechen.


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Derjenige, der eine ungesicherte Erkenntnis als Fakt in die Welt setzt. Wer war das? Du?


Das war nicht ungesichert, sondern vom ehemaligen Besitzer von Procentec höchstpersönlich in meine Ohren und
die vom weiteren 20 Teilnehmern in Karlsruhe gesprochen.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Das war nicht ungesichert, sondern vom ehemaligen Besitzer von Procentec höchstpersönlich in meine Ohren und
> die vom weiteren 20 Teilnehmern in Karlsruhe gesprochen.


Was jemand über ein Konkurrenzprodukt erzählt sind natürlich harte Fakten 
Es ist mir aber egal was Du über "Siemens macht kein refreshing" denkst, es lohnt sich nicht sich hier zu streiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Procentec schreibt:


Aber wie gesagt, ich bin bei den Geräten etwas sketpisch.
Quelle


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich muss dazusagen, von den Repeatern darf man auch keine Wunder erwarten. Wir hatten vor ca. 6 Jahren mal Versuche gemacht mit einem Helmholz 5-fach Repeater, Port 1 hing eine 300ér CPU, Port 2 ein MP377 und an Port 3 auch ein MP377. Das MP377 auf Port 2 war per GSD Datei in der HW-Konfig eingebungen, auf der CPU nur ein OB1 und keine Fehler OB´s. Hat man nun den Stecker von Port 3 ein- und ausgesteckt ( also an dem Panel, welches nicht in der HW-Konfig parametriert war, so ist ca. bei jedem zehnten Mal die SPS auf Stop gegangen. Und zwar immer beim ausstecken. => Busfehler, MP377 am Port 2 gestört.
> 
> Das gleiche Spiel beim Procentec. Damals stand ich mit Procentec im Kontakt. Die haben zuerst gesagt, kann nicht sein, dann später "ja, ist so, wir geben es an die Entwicklung weiter" und danach nie mehr was gehört.


Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme beim aufstecken/abziehen des Steckers vom Proficore-Ultra. 
Allerdings auch auf normalen Bus-Anschlüssen. Ich konnte zufällig beobachten, wie eine Entladung beim Stecken stattgefunden hat.
Wir haben dann auf das Schirmblech des freien Abgang des Steckers eine  Leitung angelötet und auf eine Klemme gelegt.
Bevor ich jetzt den Stecker aufstecke oder ziehe, achte ich darauf das die Klemme auf einer Hutschien steckt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Allerdings auch auf normalen Bus-Anschlüssen


Bei normalen Busanschlüssen gehe ich davon aus, dass es Probleme gibt. Die Repeater Hersteller versprechen aber, dass dies mit ihren Produkten nicht mehr der Fall ist und dies stimmt so eben nicht. Ich möchte die Geräte nicht schlechtreden, sie erfüllen ja einen Zweck aber z.B. Procentec gibt ja auch an, dass man im Betrieb Profibuskabel trennen kann ( gefahrlos ) und das stimmt eben nicht ganz.


----------



## rlw (10 November 2022)

Stecken und ziehen von Teilnehmern hab ich kaum, da kann ich nicht mitreden.
Ich verwende die Hub's um Anlagenbereiche aufzuteilen und/oder um die Strecken zu verlängern,  da hat es gut funktioniert. 
Ich hab z. B. 3 Hub's  mit 12 Strängen, wenn da was defekt ist läut der Rest weiter.


----------



## Plan_B (10 November 2022)

Von regelmässigen Schirmauflagen in der Nähe der Busteilnehmer haltet ihr wohl nicht so viel?
Ich war letztens in einer Anlage, da führte bereits das abklemmen (wartungsbedingt notwendig) der Schirmauflage zum vollständigen Busausfall.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich war letztens in einer Anlage, da führte bereits das abklemmen (wartungsbedingt notwendig) der Schirmauflage zum vollständigen Busausfall.


Dann liegt dort aber etwas im Argen. Vielleicht ist der Profibusschirm dort auch gleich der Potentialausgleich zwischen den Anlagenteilen.


----------



## Plan_B (10 November 2022)

Vermutlich. Sicher.
Ich darf da demnächst wieder hin.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

heute geht es ja wieder heiß her. Viele Erfahrungen kann ich bestätigen. Ich will mich allerdings über Einzelheiten nicht auslassen.  Es gibt Repeater, die haben einen Schmitt Trigger am Eingang. Bei dieser Art dürfen nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Repeater in Reihe verbaut werden, weil sich die Bitbreite verändert. Wenn das jemand Interessiert kann ich es gerne zeigen.
Und es gibt Repeater, die die Bit Breite beibehalten. Da gibt es keine Beschränkung.  Es muss eventuell gewisse Zeiten beim PROFIBUS angepasst werden.
Der PROFIBUS hat eine dynamische Schaltschwelle.  Wenn zwischen den Telegrammen ein Störimpuls kommt, so macht der Repeater mit dem Schmitt Trigger ein Rechteck daraus und der mit der festen Bitbreite dann einen Datenframe. Damit kommt es zu Buskollisionen.  Die Konsequenz ist die Repeater nicht zu mischen. Es ist also nur ein rassereiner Betrieb zu empfehlen.

Viel Spaß beim Triggern
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Feldbus und Netzwerktechnik
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer





						Online Seminar: Macht eine PROFINET-Abnahmemessung Sinn?  (November)
					

Unter Fachleuten wird immer wieder gerne diskutiert, wie neu installierte PROFNET-Netzwerke abzunehmen sind. Erfahren Sie mehr darüber.




					news.leadec-services.com


----------



## Holzmichl (10 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Diese Repeater machen ein refreshing der Signale, was der olle Siemens-Repeater nicht macht.



Meines Wissens nach muss man hier unterscheiden in den "einfachen" RS485-Repeater und den aufwendigen Diagnose-Repeater.
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme in großen DP-Netzen (50+ Teilnehmer), wenn ein Diagnose-Repeater im Einsatz war. Einen Fall mit besonders vielen Teilnehmern auch mit 6 Mbit/s im Feld aufgrund der Anforderungen an die Reaktionszeit mit Safety.


----------



## rlw (11 November 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach muss man hier unterscheiden in den "einfachen" RS485-Repeater und den aufwendigen Diagnose-Repeater.


Genau, es geht nur um den Einfach-Repeater.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach muss man hier unterscheiden in den "einfachen" RS485-Repeater und den aufwendigen Diagnose-Repeater.


Ich muss dazu sagen, die Versuche welche ich in #12 beschrieben habe, also dort wo der Repeater "versagt" hat, das war ein Diagnose Repeater ( B5+RD ). Wie gesagt, die Repeater haben ihre Berechtigung aber folgende Werbeangaben kann ich nicht teilen:


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

Bei FUs gehen wir dazu über, den Schirm der Profibusleitung am FU NICHT aufzulegen. Also im PB-Stecker isolieren bzw. nur zum abgehenden PB-Kabel durchzubrücken. Am Anfang ist der Schirm im Schaltschrank aufgelegt und ans Ende kommt zwingend ein aktiver Busabschluss.
Bei den FUs hat man häufig den Fall, dass die 5V garnicht vorhanden sind, um die 3 Widerstände ordentlich auf Potential zu legen.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme beim aufstecken/abziehen des Steckers vom Proficore-Ultra.
> Allerdings auch auf normalen Bus-Anschlüssen. Ich konnte zufällig beobachten, wie eine Entladung beim Stecken stattgefunden hat.
> Wir haben dann auf das Schirmblech des freien Abgang des Steckers eine  Leitung angelötet und auf eine Klemme gelegt.
> Bevor ich jetzt den Stecker aufstecke oder ziehe, achte ich darauf das die Klemme auf einer Hutschien steckt.


Ging das PB Kabel innerhalb von eine Steuerschrank, oder zwischen Steuerschränke ?
Wenn zwischen Steuerschränke, dan wurde ich die Schirmauflage UND das Potentialausgleich checken.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Von regelmässigen Schirmauflagen in der Nähe der Busteilnehmer haltet ihr wohl nicht so viel?


Frage ich auch.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Profibusschirm dort auch gleich der Potentialausgleich zwischen den Anlagenteilen.


Vermute ich auch.


----------



## Guste (12 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Da habe ich ja ein Riesenfass aufgemacht. Danke allen für die Antworten.. Were jetzt mal Indusol und Helmholz einsetzen. Von Helmholz habe ich immer S7 300 Teile bezogen. Gruß Guste


----------



## Guste (12 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Probibus z. B. an einer Heller H2000. Profibusleitung für das Field-PG aufgesteckt alles gut. Aber beim Abziehen ging die CPU in Stop. Crash.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2022)

Guste schrieb:


> Probibus z. B. an einer Heller H2000. Profibusleitung für das Field-PG aufgesteckt alles gut. Aber beim Abziehen ging die CPU in Stop.


Was denn für eine Baudrate am Profibus? Bei > 1.5MBaud sollte man nicht mehr das normale MPI/DP Kabel verwenden sondern ein "echtes" DP-Kabel mit Abschlusswiderstand ( am PG aktiv ).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich muss dazusagen, von den Repeatern darf man auch keine Wunder erwarten...


So sehe ich das auch. Die Stabilität am Profibus ist nun mal nicht schwarz/weiß. Auch wenn alles nach den Regeln der Kunst installiert ist, irgend wann erreicht man eine Stabilitätsgrenze. Das verhindert auch der beste Repeater nicht. Ok, Diagnose-Repeater geben wahrscheinlich in manch einem Fall eine Früh-Warnung aus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das verhindert auch der beste Repeater nicht. Ok, Diagnose-Repeater geben wahrscheinlich in manch einem Fall eine Früh-Warnung aus?


Ja, das war bei dem B5-RD ganz gut gemacht. Diesen kann man per GSD-Datei im Projekt anbinden und dann Daten von ihm auslesen. Man konnte/kann sich auch ein Beispielprojekt runterladen ( inkl. WinCC flex Bild ). Dann erhält man zu jedem Busteilnehmer ( angezeigt über seine Adresse ) einen Status, auch Informationen, wieviele Telegrammwiederholungen es gegeben hat ( die Infos werden alle teilnehmerabhänig in einem DB gespeichert ). Somit könnte man sehen, ob es Teilnehmer gibt, welche "Probleme haben" und ggf. noch frühzeitig reagieren.


----------



## Guste (14 November 2022)

Hallo Delta Mike Air. Ich verwende immer das Orginalkabel vom Field-PG. Denke das ist ohne Abschluß.
Gruß Guste


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2022)

Guste schrieb:


> Ich verwende immer das Orginalkabel vom Field-PG. Denke das ist ohne Abschluß.


Ja, das ist ohne Abschlusswiderstand. Wie gesagt, oberhalb von 1.5MBaud kann (sollte) man das nicht mehr verwenden.


----------

